# New to me Hardinge dv-59



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

So I am going to pick up my first lathe it is 110 volt so good for a home shop it has a normal tailstock not a turret and a cross slide and top slide so excited to pick it up will get some pictures when I get it! I am probably one of the only 12 y/o with a lathe so I feel so lucky! Lathe>video games!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 6, 2021)

I can't wait to see it!
Don't forget how top heavy all these machines are when you are moving them.


----------



## AmericanMachinist (Feb 6, 2021)

Have fun!  There's lots to learn along the way!   Start with safety practices... lathes can be very dangerous.  Enjoy the new tool!


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Loaded up on on the way back!


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 6, 2021)

Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen



This should be Rule #1 in the future Tooling addiction club by laws !


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Taking it apart for cleaning


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Do any of you know what the t slot is for?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 6, 2021)

Most likely a rear mounted parting tool slide .


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

She’s working fine a bit noisy


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 6, 2021)

That's a mighty fine first lathe, you must have been paying attention around here

John


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

In bad shape for sure


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Some more work


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 6, 2021)

Good choice, Braeden. Let us know your first project when it goes operational.   I like the way you’re digging into it.  No fear!


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 6, 2021)

Congratulations Braeden.  That is a heck of a starter machine.  I see what you mean about noise--it sounds like maybe a belt is flapping?  What finish can you get with it?  That machine should make mirror-like finish with HSS tools when it is in good tune.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

ACHiPo said:


> Congratulations Braeden.  That is a heck of a starter machine.  I see what you mean about noise--it sounds like maybe a belt is flapping?  What finish can you get with it?  That machine should make mirror-like finish with HSS tools when it is in good tune.


Good finish with a dull tool on a socket the noise is from a pulley that has a chunk missing


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Here is the socket


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 6, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> Good choice, Braeden. Let us know your first project when it goes operational.   I like the way you’re digging into it.  No fear!


It works fine right now mostly just cosmetic work is going to be done on the lead screws that have two bearing on one side and a 3 piece thrust bearing on the tailstock silky smooth for sure!


----------



## f350ca (Feb 6, 2021)

Not sure on your lathe Braeden, but the slot on the back of my HLV is the mount for the taper attachment. That makes no sense though without a traveling carriage
Greg


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 7, 2021)

I made some tops but they only spin for about 10 seconds too top heavy (pun intended) 

evapo-rust is  awesome!


----------



## Doug Gray (Feb 7, 2021)

Your going to learn a ton and have a blast doing it. GOOD FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 8, 2021)

It cam with a Hardinge d9 tool post but it is missing a part and those are rare anyone know where I could get some plans?


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 8, 2021)

I saw this on Facebook marketplace.  Might be able to buy it or ask for more pictures.

Edit: there's also one on Ebay for $79 shipped that has more pictures.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 8, 2021)

Mgdoug3 said:


> I saw this on Facebook marketplace.  Might be able to buy it or ask for more pictures.


all that mine is missing is the sliding part it looks easy to make i might contact hardinge and see if they have the drawings for it  but if that comes with a hardinge taper mount chuck that is a steal


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 8, 2021)

You might have missed my edit but Ebay has a D9 tool holder and has a picture of the missing piece.  The FB ad comes with a Hardinge 6" four jaw.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 8, 2021)

Mgdoug3 said:


> You might have missed my edit but Ebay has a D9 tool holder and has a picture of the missing piece.  The FB ad comes with a Hardinge 6" four jaw.


i dont want to buy one  i have a 4 way tool post so i just want this one working it would be great if someone on here has one and can provide plans


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 8, 2021)

This is the belt from the motor this was causing lots of noise


----------



## brino (Feb 25, 2021)

@Braeden,

Today I stumbled across an Operators Manual and Parts List for the Hardinge DV59 and remember this thread.

I have uploaded them here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/hardinge-dv59-operator-manual-pdf.3379/
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/hardinge-dv59-parts-list-pdf.3380/

Hopefully they are useful.

-brino


----------

